# Router base scratching laminate



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

I am using a small Makita handheld router to trim excess .8mm laminate from the edges of a piece of plywood. The polycarbonate base of the router left small but noticable scratches in the matte laminate.

Is there a way to make a softer non scratching router base, or modify the one I already have?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

What we usually do for routers and skill saws, when we do not want to leave marks is put some blue masking tape on the bases. Cheap and protects from leaving marks.


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

I use masking tape too but it's green..


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I also use masking tape, usually the blue type.

Charley


----------



## splinterz (Apr 11, 2011)

Try giving the base a good polish (car or floor polish) and buff it well with a soft cloth. Works for me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikeoleary said:


> I am using a small Makita hand held router to trim excess .8mm laminate from the edges of a piece of plywood. The polycarbonate base of the router left small but noticeable scratches in the matte laminate.
> 
> Is there a way to make a softer non scratching router base, or modify the one I already have?


replace the base if it's scratched... 
it's the scratches in it that are giving you issues... 
the router's base is harder than the laminate...
Fume the old base w/ MEC...
*you do this at your own risk of death..*
furniture paste wax the new base...
apply a film of HDPE or HMW-HDPE to the base...

but this is what I think is really happening..

or it's the particles/cut dust from the laminate acting as an abrasive...
make a masking tape shield between the laminate and router... 
put the tape on the laminate and let the router ride on the tape...
get some dust collection going too...

Buy Slick Strips, 3" Width at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

The pros use a thin layer of oil for the router base to glide on then just wipe it off. Use something light like machine oil. Paste wax would probably work too. Maybe WD-40 but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Garyk said:


> The pros use a thin layer of oil for the router base to glide on then just wipe it off. Use something light like machine oil. Paste wax would probably work too. Maybe WD-40 but I haven't tried that yet.


not all of them...
that's a simple shortcut that can have side effects... 
what happens when the oil penetrates/stains the laminates end grain if the laminate is other than HPG??? 
and the issue of the dust still remains..


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Stick has it. But I would not scrap the scratchy subbase; I'd sand out the defects. It's usually the edge of the plate, secondarily, the subbase surface.
With abrasive glued to granite or glass, wet with mineral spirits.
Then sand until smooth to the touch. Do the edge of the plate with steel wool.
Wax the surface of the plate regularly. Friction is your enemy here.
And if you can remove the static charge on the plate you'll be ahead too.
Subbase selection.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would also try sanding the plate smooth again and check to make sure there are no burrs on the screw heads that hold the plates on. 600 grit wet or dry silicon carbide sandpaper is commonly available and it should be fine enough.


----------



## mikeoleary (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! I think I will try to smooth and polish the base and test it on a scrap piece. If it is still scratching I will go with masking tape.

Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just made two new Router bases for my trim routers today. After routing to size, drilling, counter boring for screws there was burrs everywhere. This was expected, but the original base that was used as my pattern had a deep 1/8" long gouge on the face. This is what to look for when issues of scratching, surfaces. The surface was raised which could cause scratching, rocking, and offsetting parallel and perpendicular cuts. Once the surface was flattened and chambered the fabrication resumed. I now have three bases for three trim routers that are interchangeable in My table saw extension. I am a happy, burr free camper!


----------

